# Darya Klishina - Speed Magazine June 2010 x1



## beachkini (2 März 2011)

Russian long jumper


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2011)

:thx: dir für das Cover


----------



## Punisher (2 März 2011)

sehr hübsch, danke für die Sportlerin


----------



## cemozen (17 Mai 2012)

*Darya Klishina ( Speed Magazine ) June 2010 ( 1HQ 6 MQ Tags )*

Darya Klishina (Russian: Дарья Клишина, born 15 January 1991 in Tver) is a Russian long jumper. She holds the Russian junior record with 7.03 m, the all time second best junior mark.

Wikipedia

1 HQ



 

6 MQ / Tagged



 

 




 

 

​


----------

